# Product announcements



## KirbyTurbo (Jun 24, 2016)

Just saw this tweet for noon Pacific time

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768106282251198464


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Yep, something interesting this way comes... I'll tender a 100kWh battery pack.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Yep, something interesting this way comes... I'll tender a 100kWh battery pack.


@TrevP,

That's what I just told my wife!  I'll second that vote. We were just out running errands and were in and out of the lanes with a P85 ( let me clear that up....not MY P85  but A P85)!!!. I was just mentioning the P100D. Just saw Elons tweet and said yup! 100 announcement.

Ski


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

What's my Prize? 

P90DL waiting orders can upgrade to P100D for $10,000
P90DL Owners can upgrade to P100D for $20,000


Ski


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

To most M3 reservationists, news of a 100Kwh battery with Ludicrous mode is irrelevant. Autopilot 8.0 update is more meaningful. Sadly, no news tidbits about M3 today. Maybe tomorrow, eh?


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Rick59 said:


> To most M3 reservationists, news of a 100Kwh battery with Ludicrous mode is irrelevant. Autopilot 8.0 update is more meaningful. Sadly, no news tidbits about M3 today. Maybe tomorrow, eh?


@Rick59,

I hear you! And totally agree....believe me I'm not posting this so all the M3 reservationists can run out and convert their $1000 reservation to a new P100DL! Lol
Hey....what's an extra $20,000 on a $130,000k car?  I'll answer that......CRAZINESS!!! 

Ski


----------



## KirbyTurbo (Jun 24, 2016)

Skione65 said:


> @Rick59,
> 
> I hear you! And totally agree....believe me I'm not posting this so all the M3 reservationists can run out and convert their $1000 reservation to a new P100DL! Lol
> Hey....what's an extra $20,000 on a $130,000k car?  I'll answer that......CRAZINESS!!!
> ...


Are you sure the answer isn't a super car you can take your kids in?


----------

